
Awesome person wanted. Startup in social / news space. Paid contract - tahpot
I&#x27;m looking for someone awesome to help with some market research. The aim is to validate &#x2F; invalidate a range of assumptions for a new consumer mobile &#x2F; social news app.<p>Fully paid part-time contract, with possibility for much more in the future.<p>The ideal person has experience:<p>- using the lean startup approach
- conducting customer interviews
- identifying and working with influencers
- performing A&#x2F;B testing of messaging
- building online communities<p>Extra bonus points if you have worked with news publishers.<p>Email me chris (a) mozzler dot com dot au if you&#x27;re interested to learn more. I&#x27;m moving quick, so if you&#x27;re interested get in touch promptly. I&#x27;m based in Australia, so remote is fine.<p>Thanks!
======
ddorian43
There's a monthly who is hiring freelancers thread. You can check previous
thread or post in the one in the next few days.

~~~
tahpot
Great, thank you :)

